# Cottony camelia scale



## ct greenman (Jun 5, 2010)

In CT Fairfield county area we are overrun by cottony camellia scale. Mostly on Dogwood american and Koosa, magnolia, viburnum, maples,cherry, even bradford pear. Any other areas having this problem. We are using safari and orihine to treat. Distance is on backorder


----------

